# Artemy Vedel (ca. 1767 - 1808)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Ukrainian 18th century composer of choir music

A Vedel "By the rivers of Babylon" Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, 2002















Voronov Quartet sings Vedel's Concerto in G major "Open to us the gate of repentance"















A. Vedel - Choir Concerto no. 8 (Adagio)















Sacred Concerto No. 9 for Two Choirs, Artem Vedel


----------

